# FE Review Manual Useful For PE Exam Prep?



## mamboyoyo (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering what the opinions were on using the FE review manual to review mechanical topics outside the chosen depth module. I was studying from it before I got the MERM, and thought it was a good concise review of topics that are really foggy for me after being out of school for a while. Then, I read in the introduction of the MERM, that topics are covered in more depth than is needed for the exam. So, given limited preparation time, I'm wondering what those that have taken the test think of working FE manual topics and questions for the areas outside of ones chosen depth module. Anybody use the FE review manual in their preparations?


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 21, 2010)

As far as using the FE manual for the PE, I personally wouldn't given the abundance of material available specifically for the PE. You'll find out that you'll run out of time before you even get through the PE material.

As far as questions on the non depth subjects, be sure to cover them at least in some depth. The morning portion of the exam will cover all indicated subjects. I did the machine design afternoon, but still worked the breadth questions for HVAC and thermal/fluids of the six minute problems. This helped tremendously.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Matt-NM. I wouldn't use the FE manual to review for the PE. Stick to the MERM. That should be your bible for the PE exam and it has everything you need for both the breadth and depth sections of the exam.


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a copy of the FE manual and didn't crack it once during my preparation. Some people peruse the FE manual to get their study juices going. But overall, MERM and the NCEES practice exams are the way to get ready for the PE exam. I also found the Six Minute Solutions booklets (all three depth areas) good resources for my preparation.

Make sure you download the errata for all of your references...including MERM before/while studying.

Good luck!


----------

